# 2nd Pen Mill Group buy, Orders Mailed



## Daniel (Jan 16, 2008)

this buy will have a change or two over the last one.
either post what you want from the list below in a message here, or e-mail it to me. please do not do both.
Make sure I can e-mail you with the total cost and how to pay.

Pen Mill set $12.32





Set includes: 7.mm,8mm,3/8. and 10mm pilots, cutter head and wrench.




Pen Mill 3/4"cutter head w/ wrench $3.59








Pilot For 7mm tube $1.65 
Pilot For 8mm tube $2.11 
Pilot For 3/8" tube $2.87
Pilot For 10mm tube $3.10




Pilots are just the shaft with no cutter head or wrench.




7mm pen mill $5.07 
8mm pen mill $5.63 
3/8" pen mill $6.39
10mm pen mill $6.58




All mills include a Pilot, cutter head, and wrench

Add $5.05 for postage and pay pal transaction.
Canada and mexco add $4.40 in addition to the $5.05 above.
any other country add $6.40 in addition to the $5.05 above.


I have orders for, and have sent e-mails with totals to:
BruceK... PAID, (that has got to be a record)
Richard...PAID
Opfoto...PAID
jeff...PAID
MLKWoodWorking...PAID
fritz64...PAID
cwasil...PAID
CUTiger3...PAID
Donwood...PAID
Jarheaded...PAID
smoky10...PAID
BRobbins629...PAID
Timbo...PAID
penhead...PAID
bobm...PAID
joeatact...PAID
Lance Dupre...PAID
Poppy...PAID
hoff58...PAID
RixStix...PAID
Tas2181...PAID
great12b4ever...PAID
cutterwoodjoe...PAID
Firefyter-emt...PAID
joseph10s...PAID
kcordon...PAID
wudwrkr...PAID
JimBobTucson...PAID
SteveH...PAID
CharlesSharp...PAID
Roy99664...PAID
Jeff-in-Indiana...PAID
Dan_F...PAID
RONB...PAID
scotto51...PAID
negid...PAID
kgwaugh...PAID
ElMostro...PAID
bradb4n...PAID
wendell...PAID
Hayseedboy...PAID
J. H. ...PAID
panini...PAID
railrider1920...PAID
Postalbob...PAID
RKing...PAID
twoofakind...PAID
Pompeyite...PAID
arioux...PAID
MDWine...PAID
Darley...PAID
Codesman...PAID
Mather323...PAID
Victor...PAID
clthayer...PAID
johncrane...PAID
Boss302...PAID
LandfillLumber...PAID
gatornick...PAID
expressm...PAID
Joseph...PAID

Order placed 1-23-08 5:30 P.M.
Package arrived 1-30-08
Orders mailed 1-31-08


----------



## CUTiger3 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'd like to order the following:

Pen Mill 3/4"cutter head w/ wrench - 5ea
10mm pen mill - 2ea

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## DonWood (Jan 16, 2008)

I would be interested in 6 of the 3/4 inch cutter heads please.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 16, 2008)

I need specific numbers for or have questions for:
Jarheaded
BRobbins629, e-mail sent with question.
Timbo
penhead
MDWine
ElMostro
panini

Keep checking my first post. I update it constantly.


----------



## smoky10 (Jan 16, 2008)

Daniel, I would like
 one pen mill set @ 11.97
            thank you.


----------



## Draken (Jan 16, 2008)

Are the shafts the cutter heads attach to PSI sized or AZ sized?


----------



## opfoto (Jan 16, 2008)

Daniel...
Got your email, paypal sent.
Thanks,
Marc


----------



## Daniel (Jan 16, 2008)

James, I did not know there was a difference. I have pilots from P.S.I. and CSUSA. the cutter heads fit both. I also made a bunch of pilots with cutter head shafts sized to those of P.S.I. and all fit these cutter heads. I can imagine that Berea woudl have Pilots for slightly different size tubes, but is the shaft that the head fits on different?


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'll take 5 cutter heads and 2 7mm pilots.  Please email me with cost and payment instructions.  Thanks.


----------



## bobm (Jan 16, 2008)

Daniel,
I'd like 4 cutter heads 
thanx
bob


----------



## joeatact (Jan 16, 2008)

I like to order4 more 3/4 cutters
8 more Pilot For 7mm tube $1.60 
1 3/8" Pilot Shaft


----------



## LanceD (Jan 16, 2008)

Daniel, 

I'll take 10 cutter heads and 5 7mm pilots please.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 17, 2008)

Daniel,

I would like following,
3/4 cutter heads - 2ea
pilot 7mm - 1

Thanx


----------



## hoff58 (Jan 17, 2008)

I would like the following:
1 - Pen Mill set 
3 - Pen Mill 3/4"cutter head w/ wrench 

Thanks,
Kelly


----------



## Draken (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> 
> James, I did not know there was a difference. I have pilots from P.S.I. and CSUSA. the cutter heads fit both. I also made a bunch of pilots with cutter head shafts sized to those of P.S.I. and all fit these cutter heads. I can imagine that Berea woudl have Pilots for slightly different size tubes, but is the shaft that the head fits on different?



If the hole in the cutter is the same as the 7mm shaft, they are PSI sized.  If the hole is a fair bit smaller than the 7mm shaft, they are AZ sized.  I have some of each, and I seem to like the AZ sized ones better.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 17, 2008)

James, nope these would be P.S.I. sized then. The quality of these seems better than what I have gotten from P.S.I. or CSUSA in the past, of course how long they hold an edge is yet to be seen. Machining right out of the bag could be a bit better and I have only had problems with one out of 24 I ordered. I had to clean out the center hole a bit do to sloppy grinding work. with a total of $17.36 for a set compaired to P.S.I at I think about $45.00 now plus shipping. It's your call but the qualty of these is not lousy by any means


----------



## great12b4ever (Jan 17, 2008)

Daniel I would like 2 of the pen mill sets @ $11.97 ea. 
and 4 of the 3/4" cutter heads w/ wrench @ $3.49 ea.

If my math is right that should come to $42.80  Let me know and I will Paypal tonight


----------



## Daniel (Jan 17, 2008)

Just a warning. the prices on the mills etc. do not include the pay pal fee of 2.9% on those items. just to let you all know the total I will send you is going to be a few cents higher due to that.
if you really want to add your own and get the correct price. add up all the items you want, add 4.90 to that then multiply that by 1.029. that is the total of your order including pay pal.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Jan 17, 2008)

Daniel, why don't you put me in for the set as well. Let me know how much you need.


----------



## joseph10s (Jan 17, 2008)

Daniel,

I would like:

5 - 7mm pen mills
1 - pen mill set

Thanks for doing this again.


----------



## kcordon (Jan 17, 2008)

Daniel,

I would like 1 set and 4 cutter heads.  Send me a total and I will pay pal.

Thanks,

Kevin


----------



## wudwrkr (Jan 17, 2008)

I would like 5 of the 3/4" cutter heads.


----------



## JimBobTucson (Jan 17, 2008)

I'll get in on this... 

I will take:
1 - Pen Mill set $11.97
4 - Pen Mill 3/4"cutter head w/ wrench $3.49

Please PM me with PP total


----------



## wudwrkr (Jan 17, 2008)

Daniel,
Paypal Sent!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 17, 2008)

I have the following members listed on my order sheet due to showing interest in my original thread. I have not been able to send you totals for an order for the following reasons.

Jarheaded: mentioned 5-10 Heads. need to know if 5 or 10 or ?

Timbo: mentioned 5- 10 Mills. need to know if it is 5 or 10, heads, sets, 7mm mills, or ?

penhead: same as Timbo above

MDWine: mentioned interest with no specifics.

ElMostro:mentioned 5-10 heads, need to know if 5 or 10 or ?

panini:mentioned interes with no specifics.

I ahve tried to e-mail all of you but have not gotten a reply from anyone. may be a problem at my end considering the results. Hope this message reaches you.


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Dan,
 I haven't looked at this post for a couple of days. I am going to go small on this buy. How about 15 3/4" heads. That should get me through for a week or two. Please let me know what I owe. Also, anyone that is throwing out their old ones can send them to me. I have a possible project that they may help with.
Thanks, Johnnie.


----------



## thewishman (Jan 17, 2008)

Daniel, when will this buy be ending? Trying to round up some pen sales.

Chris


----------



## Timbo (Jan 17, 2008)

Daniel - I'll take:

4 - Pen Mill 3/4"cutter head @ $3.49ea.   $13.96
1 - Pilot For 10mm tube @ $3.01ea.        $ 3.01
1 - 10mm pen mill @ $6.39ea               $ 6.39
Postage and pay pal fees.                 $ 4.90
                                          ======
                                         $ 28.26


----------



## Daniel (Jan 17, 2008)

I have added photo to the items list in the original post of this thread. Hope that helps answer some questions for those of you looking and wondering just what is getting sold here.
By the way I did get Rizhengs premission to use there photos. Just showing them how we do things around here.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 17, 2008)

Daniel

PP is on its way.

Thanx


----------



## Daniel (Jan 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by thewishman_
> 
> Daniel, when will this buy be ending? Trying to round up some pen sales.
> 
> Chris



I plan to close it next wednesday evening. there will probably be a couple of days after that to squeek a last minute order in. But the way payments are coming in I wouldn't count on that.


----------



## penhead (Jan 18, 2008)

Daniel, 
Got your email, thanks..and the pics reeeealy helped 

So I think I have this thing figured out..

2 Pen Mill sets @ $11.97ea = $23.94
10 Pen Mill 3/4"cutter heads w/ wrench @ $3.49ea = $34.90
TOTAL = $58.84 plus Paypal,etc..

Thanks..!


----------



## Roy99664 (Jan 18, 2008)

Daniel,

PayPal sent.

Thanks


----------



## Dan_F (Jan 18, 2008)

Daniel,

I would like (5) 3/4" cutter heads

(8) 7mm pilot shafts

Thanks, will paypal when I receive total.

Dan


----------



## scotto51 (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi,
would like 1 set and 2 extra cutterheads.
Let me know exact total and I'll paypal on Monday.

Thanks so much for doing this for everyone!!!
Scott


----------



## DonWood (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi Daniel - I paid for the pen mills via Paypal as requested but in my Paypal account it has not been claimed as of yet.

Just wanted to check since you show me as unpaid on the latest post.

Thanks.

Don Wood


----------



## Daniel (Jan 19, 2008)

Hey folks, hope everyone that has been thinking about putting an order in sees this. So far the payments for orders have been coming in at about the same rate as new orders have been. That is until yesterday. Right I have only two unpaid orders and one of those is simply hung up in glitches. I have also only received a couple fo new orders in the last 24 hours. I planned to keep this buy open until wednesday, but if orders stop and everyone is paid up. I will not likely hold up products for 35 paid members. So if you have been watching and thinking you would send your order in next week, Don't. Get your order in, I will wait for payments.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 19, 2008)

Last call for the following people.
MDWine
ElMostro
panini
I think I sort of throw a curve ball by switching threads. I really hope I have not thrown you from the tracks with that.
All of you posted interest in my other thread but I have not heard from you since. hate to have anyone left out.


----------



## kgwaugh (Jan 19, 2008)

I'd like to order the following.  The math is mostly so I know what I am comitting to; if wrong, pls change & send me PayPal info.

1 Set @                $12.32
5 3/4" Heads @ $3.59 = $17.95
Shpg & PayPal          $ 5.05
TOTAL:                 $35.32

Thanks,

Gene


----------



## bradbn4 (Jan 19, 2008)

Daniel:

I would like 
    2 of the pen mill sets 
    5 of the 3/4" cutter heads w/ wrench 

Thanks

bradbn4 - having fun in colorado


----------



## wendell (Jan 19, 2008)

Put me down for three cutter heads please.  I'll make a paypal payment after you send a total.

Thanks,
Wendell


----------



## panini (Jan 20, 2008)

Daniel I'd like 

1x 7mm pen mill $5.07
1x 10mm pen mill $6.58
2x Pen Mill 3/4"cutter head w/ wrench $3.59


----------



## railrider1920 (Jan 20, 2008)

Email sent
Thanks


----------



## twoofakind (Jan 21, 2008)

If this is still open, I would like the following:
2- 10mm Pen Mill Sets   $6.58
1- 7mm Pen Mill Set    $5.07

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Daniel (Jan 21, 2008)

I am still taking orders. They did slow down but have not stopped so I will be keeping this open until wed. I have gotten a few e-mails from people that are going to sneak an order in under the wire.


----------



## Darley (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Daniel will be interested to buy 

         2 X Pen Mill set $12.32

Set includes: 7.mm,8mm,3/8. and 10mm pilots, cutter head and wrench.

           2 X Pen Mill 3/4"cutter head w/ wrench $3.59

Please let me know the amount including shipping to OZland, Thanks


----------



## MDWine (Jan 22, 2008)

PM sent Daniel, THANKS!!


----------



## Codesman (Jan 22, 2008)

I would like 
1 Pen Mill set $12.32
Email me the information and i will send payment.

Shawn


----------



## Daniel (Jan 22, 2008)

Michael, Glad to see you made it back. That leaves no one dropped from the buy. everyone else I have had a bit of a busy morning so I am behind just a little. catching up fast and will have the list updated shortly.


----------



## Mather323 (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi Daniel,
Please put me down for 1 pen mill set.
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Daniel (Jan 22, 2008)

You all are animals! this buy just became larger than the first one. Get your order in cause I'm a dead man when my wife sees this. She gets to help me sort orders out.


----------



## mokol (Jan 22, 2008)

Daniel, i will buy ---
3  pen mills 3/4 cutter and 1 pilot for 10 mm tube
mokol-victor


----------



## Daniel (Jan 22, 2008)

Less than 24 hours until I pull the plug, Start tying up loose ends and send this one on it's way. do not delay psot that order now or live with the regret. You know you want to so just do it!
seriously, I can't imagine there will be a lot of need to do anouther one of these for a while. this one will make nearly 100 mill sets and over 300 mill heads pouring out there in about 4 weeks. They are not really an item that needs to be replaced soon anyway, so it may be 6 months or more before there will be anouther buy on these.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 22, 2008)

Sort of late in the game for this post but I will mail to foreign contries. I have to add more for postage but have added those charges to the list in the first post. contact me if you are thinking of ordering as I realize this does not allow much time. I WILL WORK IT OUT FOR YOU.


----------



## Darley (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks Daniel PM send.


----------



## gatornick (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks for doing the buy, I will take
 1 pen mill set and 
5 cutter heads

I will paypal this evening.  Thanks, Nick


----------



## panini (Jan 23, 2008)

Daniel, Paypal sent..


----------



## Daniel (Jan 23, 2008)

Mark thanks I got it.


----------



## expressm (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi Daniel,

I would like to get:

1- Pen Mill set           $12.32
2- 7mm Pen Mills          $10.14
4- 3/4" Cutters           $14.36

Shipping                  $5.05

Total:                    $41.87

Please verify total and send me your paypal info and I will pay right away.

Thank You,
Brian


----------



## Daniel (Jan 23, 2008)

As of this post this group buy is, CLOSED! Thank You All.
Anyone posting previous to this one is in I will be getting to you shortly. Others that have e-mailed me, I am working on yours as well. I have a few loose ends to clean up but the order should get placed tonight.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 23, 2008)

The Order has been placed.
Just to help tidy up the loose ends.
I have not received payment from the following people.
railrider1920
fritz64 (glitches getting resolved)

I have received payment but they have not cleared yet for:
usually Pending payments take a few days to clear. I have never had a problem with one coming through so you are all considered payed. this is just F.Y.I.
Funds will not be needed until it comes time to mail all the orders.
Hayseedboy
J.H. (no I.A.P. user name)
Pompeyite
MDWine
Mather323

Overall there is only one payment that is not on the way in one way or another, and that one order was placed yesterday.
This is once again very good response with payments. Thanks
Any questions or concerns about this list e-mail me.

I always get e-mails asking how long I think it will be before you all have your stuff, I hope you all read this before mailing me.
The last order took three days to reach me once it was payed for. Paying can be a bit of a trick as it involves a little e-mail shuffle. hopefully payment will be made tonight or tomorrow morning. I pack up all the orders in a day or two and you should have it in three days from the time it gets to the post office. So expect a week from now.
Thanks again, this second buy actually ended up much larger than the first one with I think 60 orders. You are all a great bunch of people and I really like doing these. There is a big plus that few people know about. I get to meet a bunch of members that do not post a lot if ever. I manage to learn little details about you personally. Not to mention make a lot of friends simply by helping save you money. I really mean it when I say thank you for allowing me to do this. I realize the faith you have not only in me but in this group to get involved in one of these buys. I take it as a compliment.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 30, 2008)

Delivery of the package was attempted yesterday. My wife had decided to run to the store during that time. Good for my marriage that I am at work right now lol. Anyway the package should be here today and I will start working on getting it packaged up. I did some things to help speed that process up this time so hope to have everything mailed in the next couple of days.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jan 30, 2008)

Daniel if people cannot wait an extra day then they don't deserve the great price you are offering.  Besides your wife probably went to the store to get something for you.[]

Mike


----------



## Daniel (Jan 30, 2008)

Mike, You are probably right. Her trip was a calculated one. We know that package is on the way but had no indication it was out for delivery. which we usually do. she also left in the morning cause nobody ever delivers in the morning...except. So it was smart of her to go when she did until you have the 20 20 hindsight. I would have done the same thing without a seconds thought about it. Besides she has a lot more on her plate than my hobby so please nobody take my comment above seriously. She helps a lot with these buys by addressing envelopes, Putting the orders together, and helping count that the order was right in the first place. so if your package has pretty handwriting she wrote it.


----------



## opfoto (Jan 30, 2008)

> so if your package has pretty handwriting she wrote it.





I thought so.........


----------



## Daniel (Jan 30, 2008)

First, the package came today. Second and I hope enough of you see this. In my ever advancing march to expand group buys. I ordered several Acrylic blanks to get a eyes on opinion of them. So far I am happy, but I am no expert and my experience with acrylics is fairly limited. So I have three of them that I would like to send to volunteers. I said volunteers because this will not be free. I require that you make a pen or other item from the blank and post a photo of that pen as well as your opinion of the material. I don't really care if you just turn it into a smaller rod and polish it as long as it is a fair representation of the material. warning one of these is going to be extremely challenging so I am looking for a specific volunteer for that one. Just let me know that you want to face the challenge. Basically this blank is clear. with a feable attempt at being pink. so here is what i have and you can request a specific blank if you like

One of his choice is reserved for Jarhead who had this idea in the first place.

1.<s> Red and black w/ white swirling line 3/4 inch X 5 inch.</s> Claimed
<s>
2.White rod with supposedly a clear line swirling through it. might suprise someone by actually making a nice looking pen. </s>Claimed

<s>3. Orange sort of a cross between crushed velvet and cruched pearl. more toward the crushed velvet though. anyone need an orange for a team colors pen. this is your baby.</s>Claimed

<s>4. The challenge, faint pink and so clear I can read through a 3/4 inch round rod. I would like to see someone come up with something new to hide the guts of the pen on this one. but I will not put that limitation on sending it to someone. Live for something new? this one is yours.</s> Claimed

only one more requirment. I require that you have an order being mailed to you from this group buy. sorry folks but I am sending them stuff anyway. so reach me any way you can as i want to get the orders mailed in the next couple of days.


----------



## stevers (Jan 30, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> 
> 
> only one more requirment. I require that you have an order being mailed to your from this group buy. sorry folks but I am sending them stuff anyway. so reach me any way you can as i want to get the orders mailed in the next couple of days.



Well fine then. Guess I wont help out.[]


----------



## Daniel (Jan 30, 2008)

Steve, you wanna pay the postage I will send you one of the remaining two.


----------



## Jarheaded (Jan 30, 2008)

What is one more day in the grand scheme of things anyways. I wasn't expecting it for another week or two anyways.


----------



## wudwrkr (Jan 30, 2008)

Daniel,
I have a pen mill order pending.  I'd be happy to test out one of the remaining acrylics that you have.  Just let me know.

Thanks,


----------



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2008)

Dave, I will send you the orange, If you prefer the white let me know and I will switch it no problem. the orange is a 3/4 inch square blank while the around is 5/8ths "maybe" round rod.


----------



## randbcrafts (Jan 31, 2008)

If there are any left, I'll give one a shot.


----------



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2008)

Sorry but I think the last one is gone.


----------



## wudwrkr (Jan 31, 2008)

Daniel,
The orange will work out fine.  I'll come up with something for it.

Thanks again!


----------



## Daniel (Jan 31, 2008)

Dave, Thanks. Sorry but all the blanks have been spoken for and I want to thank those that stepped up. 
Now for the good news. I got all the orders mailed today. All except the one to other countries. I have to do the paper work for those and they will be on there way tomorrow.
I will not be doing a bulk buy specifically for pen mills again for a while, But right now I am working like crazy to finish up my side track with the 50cal BMG kits (man what a pain that has been) and am warming up for an Acrylic Blank group buy from Rizheng. I think the blank buy is the most difficult group buy I have tried to organize yet. Blanks are an item that people want to see. So I am doing my best to make this one simple and painless. stay tuned I hope to have something up about it soon. once again thank you all. this buy was huge.
219 cutter heads alone. along with an additional 41 mill sets. this one actually ended up larger than the first one.
There was a blooper or two but nothing drastic. you all are getting really good a these.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 2, 2008)

Daniel - Mine came safely in the mail today.  Many thanks for doing this.  Its a great service and a great savings.


----------



## fritz64 (Feb 2, 2008)

mine made it home today. thanx fritz64


----------



## fritz64 (Feb 2, 2008)

mine made it home today. thanx fritz64


----------



## joseph10s (Feb 2, 2008)

Daniel,

Got my mills today. Thanks for putting this together!!


----------



## joeatact (Feb 2, 2008)

Got Mine today also. Thanks for doing this. Let us know when and if you do a acrylic buy.


----------



## twoofakind (Feb 2, 2008)

Got mine today as well. Thanks for the great buy.
Andy


----------



## LanceD (Feb 2, 2008)

Daniel, received mine also.
Thanks,
Lance


----------



## wendell (Feb 2, 2008)

I received my order today.  

Thanks,
Wendell


----------



## Timbo (Feb 2, 2008)

My order arrived today.  Thanks.

Tim


----------



## bradbn4 (Feb 3, 2008)

Arrived all shinny and new, thanks for the group buy.


Bradbn4 - having fun in Colorado


----------



## wudwrkr (Feb 3, 2008)

Daniel,
I received mine today plus the acrylic blank.  It looks purdy!  I'll figure out a pen to match it and let you know how it goes.


----------



## cutterwoodjoe (Feb 3, 2008)

Hey Daniel,
 I got mine also Thanx again for doing this


----------



## Daniel (Feb 3, 2008)

I want to thank everyone for letting meknow you got your stuff. In my opinion the job is not done until you are happy. It is a realief when I see your post saying all is well.
As far as the next buy. I am working on a blank buy. I am sure it will happen just not sure when. i have to slow down to process all the 50 cal kits but am about half ready for the blank buy. anyone will be welcome to order mills during that buy as well. You can order anything Rizheng has as far as I am concerned. There are some isues concerning quality of soem fo there items. Like plating on pen kits Bottle stoppers etc. there bushings are not very good in my opinion. So I will not promote buying those items, I have no problem ordering them for you, but will not recommend it or take responsibility for there quality. Enough about that. look for more group buys coming up and in the mean time go make a pen. have fun and thanks


----------



## Jarheaded (Feb 3, 2008)

Another fantastic job done. I will not need another cutting head for at least 2-3 weeks. You did a great job. Thank you for taking on this group buy and handling it so well. I will be looking forward to your next one.
Thanks for everything,
Johnnie


----------



## opfoto (Feb 3, 2008)

Daniel,

Got the order yesterday. Thanks again for doing this group buy.


Marc


----------



## Hayseedboy (Feb 4, 2008)

Hey Daniel,

Got mine in yesterday's mail.  Used one tonight and it was so nice and sharp!  Thanks for putting this one together.

lr


----------



## BruceK (Feb 4, 2008)

Daniel,
I got my cutter heads on Saturday.  Thanks for putting this group buy together.  I'll definitely be interested in the blank buy.


----------



## Dan_F (Feb 4, 2008)

Daniel,

Mine came yesterday, thanks a lot for doing this.

Dan


----------



## Codesman (Feb 4, 2008)

Daniel,


Recieved my order today.  looks great.  thanks.

Shawn


----------



## tas2181 (Feb 4, 2008)

Daniel,
Got my order today. Thanks for doing the group buy.

Tom


----------



## Poppy (Feb 4, 2008)

Daniel,

Pen mill parts came today was probably here saturday but I didnt make it to P.O.

Thanks for running the buy and all your troubles


----------



## scotto51 (Feb 5, 2008)

Got my order today. Their Great!!

Thanks so much for all the work, and for putting this together.

Scott


----------



## hoff58 (Feb 5, 2008)

Got my order today. Thanks for doing the group buy.
Kelly

hoff58


----------



## smoky10 (Feb 5, 2008)

Got mine today Daniel. Thanks again.


----------



## CUTiger3 (Feb 5, 2008)

Received my order yesterday. Thanks very much for putting this together


----------



## clthayer (Feb 5, 2008)

Mine came in the mail yesterday, Thanks for doing this!!!

Christian


----------



## mokol (Feb 6, 2008)

daniel, i got mine tuesday, thanks


----------



## arioux (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi,

Got mine today.  Nice stuff and pretty good turnaround from Canada Post

Alfred


----------



## rixstix (Feb 7, 2008)

TNX again Daniel,

My package arrived late last week.  I would have posted sooner but internet connection antenna at home has been encased in 4 ft of snow on the roof.  Just hoe'd a tunnel to it late yesterday.


----------



## gatornick (Feb 7, 2008)

I've gotten mine too.  Thanks again for doing this.  Nick


----------



## Darley (Feb 7, 2008)

Got mine today Daniel, Thank you very much


----------



## Daniel (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow gone all the way around the world now. Thanks for the post Serge yours was top most on my mind.


----------



## RONB (Feb 8, 2008)

Got mine, thanks a million, they look great.


----------



## Pompeyite (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Daniel,
Sorry for the late reply, I have been away from my computer for over a week now.
My order (Gift)  arrived safely on Saturday thank you.
Thank you for your great service to me over here in the UK,[^]
Well done, you sure must have worked hard filling all these orders, especially the ones for abroad.[8D] Thanks again.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 10, 2008)

Daniel my package arrived today and all is good thank you for doing this group buy you guys do a lot of work for very little reward and l very much appreciate it.[^]


----------

